# Pedals & Shoes - Newbie needs help



## bjh1776 (Jan 12, 2012)

I am in process of getting a new road bike. My new bike is somewhat mid to high end and I am a little embarassed to fess up to lbs that I know almost nothing regarding what pedals and shoes I will use. Can anyone advise on pedals and shoes? Brands? Mtn or road shoes? Anything to avoid?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

This was just discussed.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/mountail-bike-shoes-road-use-275974.html


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

What is important to you?

Weight?
Price?

If your answer is NO to Weight and YES to Price, then just go with Shimanos ... cleats and shoes
If your answer is YES to Weight and NO to price, then I would go with Look KEOs ... I think Shimano shoes will fit or SIDI shoes, I think these will fit, but do check ...
If your answer is YES to both, then just go down the list for Look cleats which are cheaper but the weight going in the opposite direction ...

I have only used Shimanos and may not be totally impartial, but I will most probably go with Look cleats for my Road bike ... for the weight ...


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

I have wide feet according to Nike, Asics and pretty much any other running shoe brand...

When it came to buying my first (and only) pair of shoes, I tried on different brands and styles until I found something that fit and felt comfortable. After that, I found a color combination that I liked.

Pedals? I just looked for something that was good quality and reasonably priced. I have the same exact pedals on both my mtb and road bike.

One thing to note: I am not a serious, weight saving cyclist who enters races or anything along those lines. I am a hobbyist who trying to lose some weight and get into better shape since my back injury.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

bjh1776 said:


> I am in process of getting a new road bike. My new bike is somewhat mid to high end and I am a little embarassed to fess up to lbs that I know almost nothing regarding what pedals and shoes I will use. Can anyone advise on pedals and shoes? Brands? Mtn or road shoes? Anything to avoid?


Don't be embarrassed. Your best resource is your LBS. 

Pedals- cost vs. weight is almost always the trade-off. You have to ultimately make that decision. 

Shoes - you have to try them on. I was surprised to find out I needed a larger size than I thought. Also, I have a narrow heel - Shimano shoes didn't work for me. You'll have your own issues to fit. Go in and try a bunch on.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Most shoes will work with most pedals. The only exceptions I know of are 2 bolt pattern vs 3 bolt between mtb and road shoes and shoes that are designed to work with speedplays. I'd say get a shoe that's comfortable and a durable pedal system. Shoes shouldn't be an area to skimp on, like shorts and saddles they can make or break a good ride. Make sure they fit well and are of good quality.


----------



## prome (Jul 9, 2010)

Make sure to know that Shimano is not all the same. There are SPD (mountain) and SPD-SL (road) versions, that are NOT compatible with each other. There is a reason that cleats are different for mountain and road cycling. The requirements are different. Each will work in the other use, however, there are tradeoffs that, for some, are significant.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jpaschal01 said:


> *Don't be embarrassed. Your best resource is your LBS*.
> 
> Pedals- cost vs. weight is almost always the trade-off. You have to ultimately make that decision.
> 
> Shoes - you have to try them on. I was surprised to find out I needed a larger size than I thought. Also, I have a narrow heel - Shimano shoes didn't work for me. You'll have your own issues to fit. Go in and try a bunch on.


+1. A reputable LBS will explain the differences in mtn versus road shoes and their compatibility with pedal systems. 

If you're shop has a good selection of shoes, that'll work. If not, visit some other shops and try on a few different makes/ models. FWIW, I wore Shimano road shoes for years and loved them, but when I went to replace them, they were one of the least comfortable. So try before you buy.

Lastly, I agree with the poster advising not to skimp on shoes. That's one place that 'cheaping out' almost never works.


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 8, 2011)

I recommend that you take a look at Shimano SPD-SL pedals. The 540 is about $50, is very easy to clip into and out of and the cleats are easy to walk in. As far as shoes go you really have to try them on. Specialized shoes (in my experience) have a bigger toe box than most brands. Buying decent shoes is important but don't get sold on having to spend hundreds of dollars, there are perectly good shoes out there for under $100.


----------



## emiller111 (Apr 7, 2012)

You will also have to determine if power or walking is more important to you. If power is more important than Road Biking shoes will be best for you. Road Biking shoes have larger cleats and they protrude from the bottom of the shoe. For this reason Road Biking shoes are more difficult to walk in.
If you plan on getting off of your bike to walk around during your rides then Mountain biking shoes or Commuter biking shoes may suit you better. The cleats on Mountain Biking and Commuter Biking shoes are smaller and recessed in the sole of the shoe. This makes walking around easier.


----------



## Karcas (Mar 23, 2012)

I know I tried some Shimano shoes first and then some Specialized shoes. I ended up going with the Specialized shoes (comp road). They felt like they were made for MY feet, no joke. I was a size smaller in the Specialized shoes as well. So don't be afraid to size jump....the most important thing is that they fit you right!
As for pedals, I will second the recommendation for SPD-SL pedals. I am on Shimano 6700-c pedals and love them. If you go with an SPD-SL pedal, I'd turn the tension down all the way at first. It will help you get in and out easier while you acclimate.


----------



## Alleywishes (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm in this same boat now....My bike gets in on tuesday and I see a pair of shimano pedals and sampson MTB pedals on craigslist for only 20 bucks!


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

robc in wi said:


> I recommend that you take a look at Shimano SPD-SL pedals. The 540 is about $50, is very easy to clip into and out of and the cleats are easy to walk in. As far as shoes go you really have to try them on. Specialized shoes (in my experience) have a bigger toe box than most brands. Buying decent shoes is important but don't get sold on having to spend hundreds of dollars, there are perectly good shoes out there for under $100.


Absolutely 100% on the SPD SL's, I just started using them, 5 rides so far, no issues going in and out of them, on shoes, Northwaves Airlites are wide up front, size is about 1 size larger, great quality for the price ( 80 bucks at Com Cyclist) love them and worked on the first try!


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

i went through the same process recently when i purchased my trek madone 4.7..

I wanted something that i could walk with that would provide enough traction off the bike..

I honetly didn't like the traditional cycling shoes because i've seen people slip and fall too easily... remember you're walking on the actual metal clip..

i was recommended an MTB style shoe with SPD...

purchased the Mavic Razor MTB shoe... the shoe was nice but still had a slight power ranger look.

my wife then found another brand online (Exustar SM324) in black that cost much less than the Mavics.

man, i'll tell you these things are great... excellent build quality, looks good, comfortable and plenty of rubber traction and compatible with my SPD pedals...

these are now my primary shoes... 

so research, visit the shops and get what you're comfortable with... don't worry about price... make sure you're comfortable and like the way they look...


----------



## windswept_too (Apr 15, 2012)

My son recommende Shimano 105's and Specialized Pro Rd and so this is what I went with. I like being able to set the tension because of past issues with my hip and knees.

As far as my other bikes are concerned I use flat with gnarly teeth that grip be it snow and ice or mud.


----------

